# Eheim 2078 - Electronic Instructions



## ukco2guy (2 Oct 2010)

Hi all,

Just received an Eheim 2078 Pro 3 filter, it was sold as non working but i have replaced the impeller and voila a fully working filter  Only thing left is that i do not have the original manuals for it and can only find the operation manual online, the electronic manual as mentioned in the operating manual gives me details how to use it`s electronic functions but i cannot find it anywhere 

Does anyone have any guidance on button sequences etc? So far if i press and hold S for 3 seconds i can change what i think is the programme but i`d rather know for sure before setting this up on a live tank.

Cheers,


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Oct 2010)

Download the pdf copy of the manual at http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleit ... tronic.pdf

Cheers,


----------



## ukco2guy (3 Oct 2010)

Thanks for that Clive, i hunted high and low through the Eheim site, clearly not enough 

Cheers,


----------

